# Pet mouse (one of three) found dead, not sure what to do



## jjpjjp (Jul 3, 2017)

Quick rundown:

EDIT: Please be aware that I had to contain a graphical/NSFW description.

Four weeks ago I purchased two female mice. Then two days later I went back to purchase another one (from the same litter - Edit: this is the one that is now dead). They seemed to all get on fine but I recently noticed that one of them is HUGE in comparison to the other two. A few days ago I noticed the largest mouse stealing food from the now deceased mouse.

Now this morning I came to find her dead and the bottom of her jaw missing.... I never noticed them fighting before or any other aggressive behaviour. The only unusual thing i've seen is that the largest one is always awake and very very active. I can't say for sure if she was killed or just died (she was skinny) naturally.

I need advise on what to do with the reaming two. Do I separate them or just keep a close eye on them? Like I said they seem to get on fine (although the size difference between the two is noticeable....) and I've been checking them for any unusual marks/activity in their behaviour.

Thanks

RIP Suzie


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Is the large one pregnant?

If no visible issues, I think it would be OK to leave them together.

Sorry about Suzie


----------

